# My first roll On a milnolta X-7



## Matthew Howell (Nov 2, 2014)

Well here is my first post on here so I figured I would show some of my better film shots.  I took these with my minolta X-7 with my minolta 50mm 1.7.  It is a bit of a job to get the focus and aperture right sometimes but it is well worth it for the style of shots.  Not super clean photos but they have a nice look.  only one photo has had any off camera editing because it didnt have a long enough exposure 

Late night shot trying to get the Bloodmoon





This is one where I was trying to burn film





The local Barracks dog.. Pretty much a stray we all feed





Random person sleeping on a bus





The classic guy on a bench shot





This guy randomly walked into a shot which actually made it better





Slightly out of focus cat.  





Random Bike.  Something about it just seemed like it would make a good shot.





















Last up is my photography vehicle.  easier to get good shots when your not really restricted to a road


----------



## timor (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi.
How European version of Minolta found the way back to Japan ? 
Well, try to concentrate more on your subjects and composition. Firing away randomly will not do much good for you as a photographer.


----------



## limr (Nov 3, 2014)

I think your most successful shots were the person on the bus, the bike (wish you hadn't cut the wheel off, though), and the flower. There were clear subjects that were presented in an interesting way. The others either lacked a clear subject or didn't present that subject in a compelling way.


----------

